# Please review my site!



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

I get a lot of hits to my Home page http://www.christiancolors.net
but not too many of those viewers navigate to my products page. I am about to add some more products and was wondering should I do a complete overhaul all together and put my products as the home page. 

Thanks for any input 
CC


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

First, how are you getting traffic?

I would say you need a shop banner that draws peoples attention to your product right off the bat. Sage advice told to me often is to never distract from the product. If people have to put in effort they probably won't. Your home page is basically a detailed splash page, and tons of people day that splash pages are the Bain of fashion Start ups. once really established, that's when you can show off. Right now it's time to not waste anyones time. 

Btw, your jerseys are clever!


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

The traffic comment wasn't meant to be abrasive. We need more traffic so I was seriously asking


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Grape, Thats what I was thinking also that home page should have products displayed immediately. And to answer your question, I am getting the traffice from facebook, flyers, and business cards around campus. Which I think they are coming in mainly from my Collegiate Colors


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

GrapeCloth said:


> The traffic comment wasn't meant to be abrasive. We need more traffic so I was seriously asking
> 
> 
> Live The Good Life.
> www.GrapeCloth.com


You were'nt at all abrasive. My next round of marketing is to send flyers and business cards to local schools and churches. It is a slow process but gotta keep trying.


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Can I get a few more reviews please Thanks for your time.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I think the page you have as your current homepage might be better as an "About Us" page or something. If you're selling something, there should at least be a banner on the homepage that gives people information about what you sell and a quick way to get there. 

When you do finally get to the products, the landing page is a bit confusing. There's a lot of stuff there and some of it looks sports related and some of it does not appear to be related to sports. Also, you don't give a lot of info about the shirts. Of what fabric are they made? Where do I find a size chart? I did find the chart under FAQ's, but I've constructed a couple of websites and studied a lot more. If I'm not someone who buys a lot online, I might not know to look there. 

You also seem to be doing a lot of things with this site. You want to sell religious themed apparel. It also appears that you want to do custom printed religious themed apparel as well. Plus apparently you have another site that offers collegiate themed apparel. Right now everything is just randomly on the menu. Again, it makes it very hard to know what you're trying to do. A site, especially one that sells, need to focus primarily on the item that's being sold. If you go all over the map trying to sell a lot of different things, you'll confuse the customer and they'll leave.


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for the much needed comments. I totally agree with you.
I started building my site and couldnt stop and in the end I ran all my concepts together into one site. I think I will revamp and break the collegiate from the christian and then minimize the depts.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

I think real pictures of real shirts would be better. I can tell they were done through photoshop or something and If I'm a customer and buying something i would rather see the real thing.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think your products page should be your landing page. Also, you have to categorize everything on your website; it`s kind of confusing right now. You should have a jersey category, a tee category...etc


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I really like your designs from what I can see, but I would like to be able to click on the photo of each shirt and have a larger image pop up so I can actually read what's on them. I know I've read Revelation 21:1 at least a dozen times, but I can't rattle it off the top of my head so I would have to go look it up again to see what it says. Same thing for Isaiah 44:3. I just did a Bible study on Isaiah, but there is a LOT in there and I can't remember every Scripture. It would be nice to have a close up of each design. They are really nice designs... very clean and easy on the eyes, which is what I look for in tee shirts. So many Christian tee shirts these days are SOOO busy so whenever I'm in Berean or a store like that, I'm never really impressed with their selection.
I agree with everything Kristine said as well. 
When I was having my website built, my web designer told me to find a handful of websites that I like and were easy for me to navigate through and give him the links so he could see the style website I was looking for. We're a society of ADD people who don't stay on a website for very long.  My favorite sites to shop on are the ones where I can pop on, find what I want, and check out quickly. I'm always looking for ways to improve my own website and changing the layout based on friends' and customers' advice and input.

It's good that you're taking what everyone is saying seriously and appreciatively. I'll bookmark your site and check back soon to see how you're doing!

Blessings,
Stephanie


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

ccolors1 said:


> Thanks Grape, Thats what I was thinking also that home page should have products displayed immediately. And to answer your question, I am getting the traffice from facebook, flyers, and business cards around campus. Which I think they are coming in mainly from my Collegiate Colors


Also, you should add the link to your Facebook page to your profile so people can find you there from here!


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

I would agree with the guy who said that you should have real pictures. The photoshopped pictures and the stock photos are a real turn off to buying a product.


----------



## BeesWife (Jan 26, 2011)

I think your Home page should be what your Products page looks like.
It lets everyone know right away what you offer without having to really look for it.
Love the jersey idea!!


----------



## nappen (Dec 12, 2010)

From a guy who is not "in the business:" I like the products, but from the home page, I just don't know what the store is (if that makes sense). If I just happened by, until I read the mission statement, I don't know that it is a garment store.

Otherwise I think everyone else hit the main points. My only other comment is that the left side navigation buttons get kind of lost on the background (on my laptop screen at least).


----------



## cwall (Mar 20, 2010)

Good suggestions above. Primarily I would figure out who is coming to your site. If they aren't potential buyers it really doesn't matter how prominent your products are. Your sight needs a clear focus with everything revolving around that focus...your design, your SEO, other marketing efforts. Get it straight in your head and the site will follow.


----------



## MacCannon (Apr 18, 2011)

Its a great idea! From the perspective of colorization, I tend to feel dark earthy colors don't work so well in the context of creating something new and relevant. A lot of people are using big cartel with a custom designed interface to market to users. Try building off the back of face book, or incorporating that like button into the mix.


----------



## cwall (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like this site is down now...


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

I could not open the site...


----------



## Imperfect Societ (Aug 14, 2009)

I had no luck opening the site.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Site is not working yet, how to review it ?


----------

